# lure suggestions?



## bassfishininbama (Jul 10, 2011)

i need some freshwater bass lure suggestions that have been successful.


----------



## freetofish (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard.....depending on what kind of water you intend to fish in would have a lot to do with the lure choice... for me I guess my favorite is still the good ole plastic worm, motor oil or green pumpkin color...almost always produces... top water is good right now real early or late in the day...Rapala floating minnow in black and off white is good... crank baits of all kinds and colors..wiggle wart in the mottled red color is a real winner in the waters I fish..
I am not a pro by any means but those are some I would try... I apologize to any and all of the sponsers of this page if I have not included your lure..sorry
good luck
peace


----------



## bassfishininbama (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions ill give some of em a try and hopefully catch some. thanks.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a pretty broad question. There are a couple of threads here about favourite and "go-to" bass lures that should give you some ideas.


----------



## Razorback (Jul 13, 2011)

My favorites:

Plastic worms (texas rigged) - various sizes, styles, and colors.
Spinnerbaits
Scum Frog
Buzzbait
Jig n Pig

Oddly enough, I've never had much success with crankbaits, so I rarely use them. But that's just me. I know plenty of people who don't use anything but crankbaits.


----------



## Slypike (Jul 13, 2011)

In Illinois I kill both Smallmouth and Largemouth on original balsa Fat Raps in Gold/Black, especially along rip rapped banks.


----------



## 200racing (Jul 15, 2011)

beetle spin
rooster tail
baby brush hog (watermelonw/red flake is my favorite)
black worm
chatterbait
the texas rig https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h-GD2QP5hw


----------



## shamoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Excellent choices everyone =D> , to all the newbys :WELCOME: to the site


----------



## Brine (Jul 18, 2011)

Try some of these https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bi...p-20-Most-Influential-Bass-Fishing-Lures-List


----------



## Zum (Jul 18, 2011)

It`s funny,I read what some people are using and I don`t even tie one on.(sure they would work though)
To a certain point,you have to be confedient on what you have tied on.
I`m a big top water and spinnerbait user,some type of plastic(grub,senko)tied on, to catch a missed strike.
A spinnerbait is my confedience bait,sometimes burning it,other times using it almost like a jig.
The other day I caught bottom and had to give the line a snap to try to free the lure.
A fish bit on the drop,I was like ahh,slow rolled a spinnerbait and caught a few more of the same point.


----------



## centralillski (Jul 24, 2011)

My feeling is that once you find something you have confidence in you'll catch fish with it providing you're in the right water at the right time. my two favorites are a Zara Spook and Ratl traps. I've caught Musky and bass on Spooks and stripers, walleye, bass and musy on ratl traps. Both of these are lures that I have lots of confidence in and will fish them even if the bite is slow and nothing seems to work. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Aug 17, 2011)

Anything on this page:

https://www.buildyourownbaits.com/byob_site_012.htm


----------

